# Pink TT pics



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

One for the ladies!


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Holy feck !   

A lipstick colour if I ever saw one :roll:

Is it a special order for someone? It must be, surely........


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Always said the 2.0 was a girls car :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

AidenL said:


> Holy feck !
> 
> A lipstick colour if I ever saw one :roll:
> 
> Is it a special order for someone? It must be, surely........


It's a demo car the dealership ordered it!

Apparently all the demo cars are sold almost immediately, they did this deliberately, the idea being that they would be able to hang on to this one for a while!

I thought an appropriate colour name could be 'Slappers nail varnish' :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Bryn said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Holy feck !
> ...


They could be holding onto that car for quite a while :lol:

They shoulda fitted red leather in it


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Always said the 2.0 was a girls car :lol:


I didn't think it would be long before someone picked up on that! :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

The ashtray full again then Bryn? :-*


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

god thats one abysmal colour....I bet Dotti likes it though ;-)


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

My wife has a nail varnish just that colour 8) I have told her that i am not buying this for her!!


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Some real bimbo will buy it....Jodie Marsh?


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey, come on it could be worse....... :roll:


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

Actually, no it couldn't

Good god what where they thinking.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

My Mrs just said it looked nice.....
No further questions.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> The ashtray full again then Bryn? :-*


Oi, steady Neil :x :wink:


----------



## Burrell (Oct 1, 2006)

Is the dealer in Essex ???


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

If its a demonstrator, was it case if

"Sod it lads I'm leaving this job but guess what car I ordered for the next demo! bye bye suckers"

 Actually I like it


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

it's actually not as bad as I thought it was going to be..... that said what abuse to inflict on a car  what were they thinking? (or more to the point what where they smoking when they decided to order that? )

cue Barbie......


----------



## xetronus (Apr 12, 2007)

hahaa thats nice ;] my girl would like to have such...  now she has to be satisfied with my grey one  anyway i like it


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Never mind the 'orrible pink car.... is that receptionist(?) in the background as gorgeous as she looks from the side? :roll: :wink:


----------



## jdmave (Sep 3, 2006)

Bryn

Thanks for the pic's, Thought i was getting M25 hallucinations when i first saw it.

Regards

jdmave


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

I didnt think they would have this IN the showroom at Audi Crawley!

I didnt look inside on Monday night  The police might have come down thinking i was on a ram raid!

This colour is better then i expected, i expected flat pink not mettalic.

Dan

PS Receptionist is from Crawley I doubt it


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Never mind the 'orrible pink car.... is that receptionist(?) in the background as gorgeous as she looks from the side? :roll: :wink:


Oh Paul, per-leeese!

My Nan would look gorgeous from 100ft away!! :lol:

She's probably as rough as a badgers r's close up, (I would though! :wink: ).


----------



## Ashtray_Girl (Nov 27, 2006)

vile! did they base it on Pat Butcher's lippie?


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

I hate it but I have to have it!! :lol:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

It looks like a stretched condom - will it burst if your stick a pin in it? 
:?


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

carly said:


> I hate it but I have to have it!! :lol:


I agree


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Imagine turning up for the test drive-'Heres our demo sir'- 'I dont f*****g think so,see ya!'
Thats Crawley Audis' sales figures buggered for six months then. :lol: 
P.S.Bryn,what did they say when you asked to take a piccy??


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

P.P.S Carly,fancy a ride in my car??Wahay!


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

That's one TT no straight guy would be seen dead in. I think they will defo have it for a while :roll:


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

paulie1 said:


> P.P.S Carly,fancy a ride in my car??Wahay!


 :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

paulie1 said:


> P.S.Bryn,what did they say when you asked to take a piccy??


Nothing, but I started acting all sort of macho after taking them!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

As a colour it is not bad as a car it is horrendous in fact it is painful to look at


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Bryn said:


> paulie1 said:
> 
> 
> > P.S.Bryn,what did they say when you asked to take a piccy??
> ...


 :lol: :lol: They might have thought you were interested !


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

<in a very quiet voice> hrmmmmmm, I like it a little bit 

................ but I'm allowed.........I'm a girl 

Hev x


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I quite like it. Great colour. Would be financial suicide to buy it, though.


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Never mind the 'orrible pink car.... is that receptionist(?) in the background as gorgeous as she looks from the side? :roll: :wink:


That is my 90 year old gran :lol:

Karen


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

I usually do not like pink, but that is the most tastefull pink i have seen, saying that i would not be that foolish to buy something that colour :?

A footballers wife would buy it though, they have pots of money to burn!

Karen


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

UK Performance said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Never mind the 'orrible pink car.... is that receptionist(?) in the background as gorgeous as she looks from the side? :roll: :wink:
> ...


Do you have her number? [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :wink: :lol:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


 :lol: What are you like, my gran would love a toy boy too!!

Karen


----------



## koppernob (Nov 19, 2006)

when I saw the thread I imagined a shitty flat pink panther type pink, I'm actually quite impressed with it.

That said, I'd like to clarify



I'm not gay
I don't bowl from he pavilion end
I only drink from one tap
Adam and Eve not Adam and Steve
I wouldn't buy it
I've been drinking......
Heavily
Goodnight


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Carly, that's the third photo of you (I'm guessing) in this one post! Nice ones though.


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

marcusgilbert said:


> Carly, that's the third photo of you (I'm guessing) in this one post! Nice ones though.


I used to be indecisive... now I'm not so sure!

I'm reverting to a pic of my car now. 8)


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

carly said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Carly, that's the third photo of you (I'm guessing) in this one post! Nice ones though.
> ...


Nice picture. 8) Is that a view of the Cornish coast? 
.


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

It is indeed! More pics here:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ht=newquay


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

carly said:


> It is indeed! More pics here:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ht=newquay


WOW! Fantastic shine! That's possibly the best black paintwork I've seen. My Phantom Black Mk2 arrives in May (being built next week  ) and I've been wondering whether to get the Autoglym treatment done from new. Your car is a great advert for it. 

P.S. Why did you change your picture back - was that you?
.


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

marcusgilbert said:


> carly said:
> 
> 
> > It is indeed! More pics here:
> ...


Yeh even when it's dusty it still looks shiny IYKWIM! Doesn't help that I'm living on an unfinished development at the moment, so car gets covered in mud and dust every day. :roll:

Decided the car av was far more attractive. :wink: But yes the pic was me.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

carly said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > carly said:
> ...


I'm wanting to see the Carly pic now ! 

I missed it


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Have changed it back temporarily! Well, to one of them!


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

carly said:


> Have changed it back temporarily! Well, to one of them!


Whooo ! 8)  You are Beautiful, with a capital B 

Never take it down again, brightens the place up substantially !


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Carly, I agree with Aiden on this - please don't put the car AV back. Your pic is much more attractive than a lump of metal. 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Bryn said:


> One for the ladies!


OH MY GOD! I so love that and it's pearlescent [smiley=sweetheart.gif] ... I want that!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Mysterio said:


> god thats one abysmal colour....I bet Dotti likes it though ;-)


I posted before I got to your post and you were sooooooooooo spot on :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

JeffreyTT said:


> *Nice !!! It's a fantastic color.......... For nail polish on a stripper*


:lol:

Hans.


----------



## JasonHendry (Dec 4, 2004)

I want one!!!!


----------



## jdmave (Sep 3, 2006)

Dotti have you been spending money????

Went with neighbour to Crawley Audi today to test drive a Q7 and was told the Pink TT has been Sold!

Regards

jdmave


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

jdmave said:


> Dotti have you been spending money????
> 
> Went with neighbour to Crawley Audi today to test drive a Q7 and was told the Pink TT has been Sold!
> 
> ...


Seriously - sold it????

TBH I'm a bit concerned about the target market of the TT if they sell a pink FWD 2.0 model after a few days for Â£30k









There's probably no chance of a 3.6 or TT-R / TT-RS at this rate?!?! What's the point when they can flog pink cars at the drop of a hat?


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Hmmm this isn't growing on me however many times I come back to look at it!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jdmave said:


> Dotti have you been spending money????
> 
> Went with neighbour to Crawley Audi today to test drive a Q7 and was told the Pink TT has been Sold!
> 
> ...


 :lol: Ironically me and Crawley Audi had a huge falling out 2 years back!  :lol:  Wouldn't stop me purchasing that pearlescent pink baby through another dealer though  :wink:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Dotti - if you go for the pearlescent pink, just promise us that you wont choose red seats. That really would be just too much. :? :wink: 
.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: .... no no no it would be cream seats and the extended leaather  . What a fun car though from an executive classy mk2 to a more funky fun one  ... IN PEARLESCENT PINK [smiley=dude.gif] 8)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Dotti said:


> :lol: .... no no no it would be cream seats and the extended leaather  . What a fun car though from an executive classy mk2 to a more funky fun one  ... IN PEARLESCENT PINK [smiley=dude.gif] 8)


You'd have to have red leather tho :wink:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Dotti said:


> :lol: .... no no no it would be cream seats and the extended leaather  . What a fun car though from an executive classy mk2 to a more funky fun one  ... IN PEARLESCENT PINK [smiley=dude.gif] 8)


Whew.. that's a relief.  The grey seats look good with pink - as in the photos. Very 1990's 'Habitat' colour scheme. 8) 
.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You lot know me too well when it comes REDeverything  .... including a matching plate  :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

marcusgilbert said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: .... no no no it would be cream seats and the extended leaather  . What a fun car though from an executive classy mk2 to a more funky fun one  ... IN PEARLESCENT PINK [smiley=dude.gif] 8)
> ...


EWWW YUK. At least it isn't the old grey and pink strip :lol:


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

dotti, tell us about your fall out! I went down to look at purchasing but walked away!

Pink and Red is toooooooo much! Like miss whiplashes spare room


----------

